# Rescued from a dumpster.



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

This is Duncan my newest foster pup. This very lucky little 2 month old boy was found in a dumpster at an isolated garbage dump. He came to me with a cone on his head, tubes sticking out of his back to drain an infection from a bite wound, pain meds and antibiotics and a lot of spunk!!! He is a fiesty little dude, happy to have regular meals, a warm place to sleep for the first time in his short life, and he is one of the cutest darn pups I have had the pleasure to foster!!


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

He sure is cute!!!  His ears look so soft and velvety!


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

How could anyone throw a puppy in a dumpster!?! Poor little guy... he is too adorable, though!


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

Thank you, thank you, thank you for giving this wonderful puppy a loving home and a chance at a long life! I hope whoever put him there rots in hell.


----------



## Pudden (Dec 28, 2008)

he's adorable! Is he a shepherd mix of some sort? Huge thanks to you for taking him in. May whoever dumped him be stricken with flesh-eating disease of the genitals!


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Poor guy. People really suck sometimes. I hope this young pup has a great life from here on out and thank you and everyone else who came together to help him.


----------



## Noah & Zoe's Mom (Jan 31, 2011)

Pudden said:


> May whoever dumped him be stricken with flesh-eating disease of the genitals!


I Agree!! :lol:


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

I think Duncan is possibly a rotti/shepherd cross- mostly based on his coloring but being he is from 'out there' could have a few breeds in there. He has a ways to go to recover from the infection in his back, and likely a few more vet visits before he is deemed healthy and ready to adopt out. 
It is truly sad that people treat animals literally like garbage and I do hope that whoever did this gets what they deserve. But had he been free and running loose, odds are his life would have been very short indeed. This little guy was truly blessed when his rescue angels discovered him at a time when he needed him the most --sick with infection and fleas, stuck in a garbage bin on one of the coldest days of winter. He is truly a VERY lucky puppy!!!


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

He's adorable - looks a LOT like our GSD's as pups. Thanks for taking him in!


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

O Duncan is so cute!!!! Thank you very much for taking him in and nursing him back to health. You are a special person!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Duncan*

Duncan is just precious! 

Bless you for fostering him!

How could anyone just throw him away-with YOU IN HIS life, Duncan is beginning a new and beautiful life!!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

What a sweet boy--and those ears are just adorable. Thank you for nursing him back to health and finding him a happy caring home.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Bless you for fostering him. That is the sweetest little face. For some reason in the second picture I see shar pei in the shape of his face. Once he is all well he will be snatched up and loved for the rest of his life. But for now he will be loved, warm and given all the goodies he can eat.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Duncan*

Bumping up for Duncan!!


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Little Duncan is healing slowly, and is now on a second course of antibiotics,we are trying a different type. He was having some swelling related to his surgery site, so took him in for a recheck. He is a good pup, very patient while I continue to apply warm compresses several times a day to help keep his wounds open and draining. He is a fiesty little guy who is not going to let anything stop him from having some fun and getting on with just 'being a puppy'!!


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

Noah & Zoe's Mom said:


> I Agree!! :lol:


I AGREE, too!!! :lol:


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

What a lucky pup to have be rescued...thanks for taking care of him.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Charliethree*

Charliethree

You are DUNCAN'S ANGEL!
Bless you!


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Duncan has healed enough now that he is able to live life without a cone! He is so much happier now that he can scratch that itch behind his ear, and play like a normal pup. I think he was pretty frustrated with it, as he is so much calmer now. He still has some swellng at his incision site, but the antibiotics seem to be helping and it is slowly disappearing. Shouldn't be too long and he'll be looking for his forever home!
Thank you for all your compliments - I feel very lucky to be able to do what I do!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Duncan*

Duncan is one adorable, cute, loveable, little guy and you are an Angel and I am SO GLAD you are caring for him!

What a face!

keep us updated-sounds like he is healing nicely and I can only imagine how happy he is to be rid of that Cone!!!!


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

So glad to hear Duncan is healing. He looks so much happier without the cone. Bless you for helping this little guy!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

What a cute little guy. Hope the infection is continuing to improve. My son's pup was also rescued after being abandoned. He was believed to be about 7 weeks old when he got to his foster Mom. It is fun to watch how they mature and see what they become. Quite the guessing game. =)


----------



## caligal (Jul 28, 2010)

Wow, he has been through a lot! He is going to love you for giving him care and love and a safe haven. You are an angel. Good luck with Duncan and may he heal speedily!


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

*Adopted (almost)*

Well, it seems after such a seemingly long wait Duncan has met his PERFECT match!! A young couple came to see him today and I have a VERY strong feeling that Duncan has found his forever home and I know he is going to LOVE it there!! I am soo happy for him, but am going to miss him so much. With him will go a piece of my heart, and best wishes for a very long and funfilled life!!

Way to go Duncan!!


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Duncan is such a handsome pup! Thank you for nursing him back to health and helping him find his furever family. Keeping my fingers crossed it works out!


----------



## Waggily Tail (Jan 11, 2009)

Duncan, we wish you the loving home you deserve. Charliethree, thanks for making it happen.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Aww, he's so cute! Thank you for helping him and I hope he has a great life.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

So happy for Duncan. He deserves the very best and because of you he has it. WOOHOO for Duncan!!!!!


----------

